# I left the cap off - oil turned rancid?



## sora (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi,

I accidently left the cap off overnight after I used olive oil. I smelled it and there is some smell but I cannot tell if it has gone rancid or not.
Should I not consume it just to be sure? If it has gone rancid, can I still use it for body massage? Thanks.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't think it would turn overnight. I keep a small spouted bottle on the counter all the time, it is exposed to a little air, I use it pretty quickly. IMO, I don't think it tastes bad, or loses quality


----------



## Annie Mac (Dec 30, 2009)

I would seriously doubt that the olive oil is rancid from one night without a cap. Now, maybe if it was right on the edge already...but if you generally store your oils in a dark, cool place, I would think you are safe. I don't think it would harm anyone to use it as a massage oil, but I don't think I would just because of the smell of rancid oil.


----------

